# Trump Regime already killed 40.000 Venezuelans



## Bleipriester

This is a crime against humanity.

"Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.

The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.

“The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”

Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


----------



## Pete7469

Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?

Idiot...

.


----------



## Bleipriester

Pete7469 said:


> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .


Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.


----------



## Meathead

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia


----------



## Pete7469

Bleipriester said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
Click to expand...


Chavez brought them MARXISM.

That's the problem. 

Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.

We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.


.


----------



## miketx

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


Just when I thought you might not be an insane liberal with tds.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446



Maduro ate them.....so it's ok.


----------



## Bleipriester

Pete7469 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Nonsense. You want regime change.


----------



## Bleipriester

miketx said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought you might not be an insane liberal with tds.
Click to expand...

You got TUS: Trump Uncritical Syndrome. He can do anything.


----------



## Bleipriester

Meathead said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
Click to expand...

You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.

You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
Click to expand...


Why should their regime change?
Just because the nation with the largest oil reserves in the world can't feed their own people?
Just because they can barely export 1 million barrels a day of low quality oil?
Just because everyone in the country lost 24 pounds last year, except their fat fuck of a "president"?


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446



Bot


----------



## gipper

Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.


----------



## Ringel05

Pete7469 said:


> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .


When dealing with Blei just remember that according to him the Russian Federation and it's allies are the true heroes and saviors of the world, the US and it's allies are responsible for all the evil that has occurred in the world since time began.........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Blei just remember that according to him the Russian Federation and it's allies are the true heroes and saviors of the world, the US and it's allies are responsible for all the evil that has occurred in the world since time began.........
Click to expand...

Imagine, a big rich ISIS caliphate now spreading everywhere. We´d have terrorist attacks in the West daily, like it was after Saddam but increasing and forever until they take over.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Blei just remember that according to him the Russian Federation and it's allies are the true heroes and saviors of the world, the US and it's allies are responsible for all the evil that has occurred in the world since time began.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine, a big rich ISIS caliphate now spreading everywhere. We´d have terrorist attacks in the West daily, like it was after Saddam but increasing and forever until they take over.
Click to expand...

Keep tellin' yourself that, nut job........


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.


You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Blei just remember that according to him the Russian Federation and it's allies are the true heroes and saviors of the world, the US and it's allies are responsible for all the evil that has occurred in the world since time began.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine, a big rich ISIS caliphate now spreading everywhere. We´d have terrorist attacks in the West daily, like it was after Saddam but increasing and forever until they take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep tellin' yourself that, nut job........
Click to expand...

While you are far from the scene, it would hit us while you laugh, douchebag.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> When dealing with Blei just remember that according to him the Russian Federation and it's allies are the true heroes and saviors of the world, the US and it's allies are responsible for all the evil that has occurred in the world since time began.........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Imagine, a big rich ISIS caliphate now spreading everywhere. We´d have terrorist attacks in the West daily, like it was after Saddam but increasing and forever until they take over.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Keep tellin' yourself that, nut job........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> While you are far from the scene, it would hit us while you laugh, douchebag.
Click to expand...

Da tovatich!  All hail the proletariat!!!!!


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
Click to expand...

Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
Click to expand...

Warmonger......


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
Click to expand...

Are economic sanctions an act of war?


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
Click to expand...

Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
Click to expand...

You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
Click to expand...

Ooohhhhh, the big, bad keyboard warrior is gonna get me banned.......  Yeah, a nut job calls me a fool.......


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
Click to expand...

Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
Click to expand...


Means nothing. Think. 

For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
Click to expand...

Thankfully you're not a historian.......  But don't let that stop you, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of confirmation bias to support your "claims".


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446



So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully you're not a historian.......  But don't let that stop you, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of confirmation bias to support your "claims".
Click to expand...

Clearly you are just a troll.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully you're not a historian.......  But don't let that stop you, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of confirmation bias to support your "claims".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are just a troll.
Click to expand...

Accusation number two in the nut job handbook.  Congratulations on being such a good handbook study.......


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully you're not a historian.......  But don't let that stop you, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of confirmation bias to support your "claims".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are just a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accusation number two in the nut job handbook.  Congratulations on being such a good handbook study.......
Click to expand...

Read this if you can read and comprehend....
Whom the Gods Would Destroy - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com


----------



## sparky

Meathead said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
Click to expand...




> On September 10, 2009, Chávez gave a speech at the Peoples' Friendship University of Russia in Moscow declaring that "in all history, there was never a government more terrorist than the US. The Empire of the Yankees. They are the main terrorists of the world”, he added, referring to the U.S. "The Yankee empire will fall. It's already falling, and will disappear from the face of the Earth, and it's going to happen this century.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thankfully you're not a historian.......  But don't let that stop you, I'm sure you'll find all sorts of confirmation bias to support your "claims".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Clearly you are just a troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Accusation number two in the nut job handbook.  Congratulations on being such a good handbook study.......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Read this if you can read and comprehend....
> Whom the Gods Would Destroy - LewRockwell LewRockwell.com
Click to expand...

He's not even a historian......  You base your information on a political pundit......?  

Try my method, get degrees in History, Sociology, Psychology and Cultural Anthropology then come back and we'll finish this conversation.........


----------



## RetiredGySgt

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
Click to expand...

Wrong as usual Japan would have stockpiled more fuel and steel and attacked a couple years later.


----------



## Likkmee

RetiredGySgt said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong as usual Japan would have stockpiled more fuel and steel and attacked a couple years later.
Click to expand...

Likely


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously to you they are just as obviously as you see our government as the evil empire........  since when was that considered sane?
> 
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong as usual Japan would have stockpiled more fuel and steel and attacked a couple years later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likely
Click to expand...

Not likely, definitely.  Japanese sphere of control over ALL Asia and the Pacific was their ultimate goal.  Not to mention they also saw themselves as the saviors of Asia against European control.


----------



## Likkmee

Ringel05 said:


> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> You just outed yourself as a fool. Do you know the number of wars that started due to sanctions?  Read history before responding to my postings, or you will be banned.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong as usual Japan would have stockpiled more fuel and steel and attacked a couple years later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely, definitely.  Japanese sphere of control over ALL Asia and the Pacific was their ultimate goal.
Click to expand...

Ultmately true. Their govt, NOT the people. I lived in Niigata for 18 months a couple decades back


----------



## Ringel05

Likkmee said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Likkmee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh and BTW, all those countries that went to war over sanctions had other options but refused to take those options so in truth it wasn't sanctions that started the wars that was just the excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Means nothing. Think.
> 
> For example, had FDR not placed massive sanctions on Japan, they never attack. Thus...the USA never enters WWII. Hundreds of thousands of lives saved.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong as usual Japan would have stockpiled more fuel and steel and attacked a couple years later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Likely
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not likely, definitely.  Japanese sphere of control over ALL Asia and the Pacific was their ultimate goal.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ultmately true. Their govt, NOT the people. I lived in Niigata for 18 months a couple decades back
Click to expand...

The hard core Military expansionists held control of the government and the Emperor using duty to the Emperor to control the people.


----------



## Bleipriester

bear513 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
Click to expand...

Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On September 10, 2009, Chávez gave a speech at the Peoples' Friendship University of Russia in Moscow declaring that "in all history, there was never a government more terrorist than the US. The Empire of the Yankees. They are the main terrorists of the world”, he added, referring to the U.S. "The Yankee empire will fall. It's already falling, and will disappear from the face of the Earth, and it's going to happen this century.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.





Bleipriester said:


> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.



American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._ 

That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so

But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.

Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new


The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
Click to expand...


Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.

You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?

Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support

Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....

AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.

When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.

Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.

So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
Click to expand...

The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
Click to expand...


Not for/against , simply opining _objectively_ Blei

Oh and, add every one of those _world _empires imploded , more of _internal _strife than that of _external_ forces.

what _comes_ around_ goes_ around....

~S~


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
Click to expand...



_errumhh...._

Most Venezuelans Want Maduro Out, but Oppose Military Intervention - WOLA

~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not for/against , simply opining _objectively_ Blei
> 
> Oh and, add every one of those _world _empires imploded , more of _internal _strife than that of _external_ forces.
> 
> what _comes_ around_ goes_ around....
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

True. I wondered you did not want to report me to Homeland Security or whatever for exercising free speech like others do.
Nonetheless, this can´t go on. This is not a game.


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446



from the other day
Disaffected Venezuelan military tell of rising desertions to Brazil
By Anthony Boadle
PACARAIMA, Brazil, April 24 (Reuters) - Venezuelan military personnel are deserting to Colombia and Brazil in growing numbers, refusing to follow orders to repress protests against the government of President Nicolas Maduro, six of them told Reuters.

A lieutenant and five sergeants of the National Guard, the main force used by the Maduro government to suppress widespread demonstrations, said the bulk were going to Colombia, the most accessible border, but others like themselves had left for Brazil.

Colombian immigration authorities said some 1,400 Venezuelan military had deserted for Colombia this year, while the Brazilian Army said over 60 members of Venezuela's armed forces had emigrated to Brazil since Maduro closed the border on Feb. 23 to block an opposition effort to get humanitarian aid into the country.

"Most military people that are leaving are from the National Guard. They will continue coming. More want to leave," said a National Guard lieutenant, speaking earlier this month. She had just crossed into Brazil on foot, arriving in the frontier town of Pacaraima after walking hours along indigenous trails through savannah.

Officials in both countries said the pace of desertion has sped up in recent months as political and economic turmoil in Venezuela has worsened.

The deserters, who asked to withhold their names due to fear of reprisals against their families, complained that top commanders in Venezuela lived well on large salaries and commissions from smuggling and other black market schemes while the lower ranks confronted conflicts in Venezuela's streets for little pay.

"They already have their families living abroad. They live well, eat well, have good salaries and profits from corruption," said the lieutenant.
Disaffected Venezuelan military tell of rising desertions to Brazil
bonus stossel

ALl trumps fault ...hes hitler and hates transgenders ...he thinks about them every minute of everyday


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _errumhh...._
> 
> Most Venezuelans Want Maduro Out, but Oppose Military Intervention - WOLA
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

Maduro´s socialist PSUV celebrates unexpected landslide in regional elections


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
Click to expand...


There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.

People having been starving to death.... again... BEFORE the sanctions were implemented.

During that time, the government has been laundering money out of the country.

Obama signed sanctions against the Venezuelan government, for that very reason, and because they used violence against protestors.
He did this in 2014.  The State Department under John Kerry, imposed travel bans on the government on Venezuela.  Obama signed an executive order imposing restrictions on Venezuela, in 2015.

Please explain, were all these people equal to Trump?    Want me to look up what Democrats voted for the sanctions?


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> People having been starving to death.... again... BEFORE the sanctions were implemented.
> 
> During that time, the government has been laundering money out of the country.
> 
> Obama signed sanctions against the Venezuelan government, for that very reason, and because they used violence against protestors.
> He did this in 2014.  The State Department under John Kerry, imposed travel bans on the government on Venezuela.  Obama signed an executive order imposing restrictions on Venezuela, in 2015.
> 
> Please explain, were all these people equal to Trump?    Want me to look up what Democrats voted for the sanctions?
Click to expand...

Obama´s sanctions ain´t justified but now there is Trump and it got way worse.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
Click to expand...


Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.

You sir, are an ignorant fool.

If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> People having been starving to death.... again... BEFORE the sanctions were implemented.
> 
> During that time, the government has been laundering money out of the country.
> 
> Obama signed sanctions against the Venezuelan government, for that very reason, and because they used violence against protestors.
> He did this in 2014.  The State Department under John Kerry, imposed travel bans on the government on Venezuela.  Obama signed an executive order imposing restrictions on Venezuela, in 2015.
> 
> Please explain, were all these people equal to Trump?    Want me to look up what Democrats voted for the sanctions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama´s sanctions ain´t justified but now there is Trump and it got way worse.
Click to expand...


Well, then you are too ignorant to talk to on this topic.   They were most certainly justified.   Basically, you are staying you openly support dictators abusing and harming their people.   Well then you are just a terrible evil person, and I don't care what you think about this topic anymore.

Have a good one.


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.
> 
> You sir, are an ignorant fool.
> 
> If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.
Click to expand...

I don´t believe you.

"As can be seen from the table, as of September 2010, Venezuelan state TV channels had just a 5.4 percent audience share.  Of the other 94.6 percent of the audience, 61.4 percent were watching privately owned television channels, and 33.1 percent were watching paid TV."
https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/5860


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> He´s right. Time to change something before that happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> People having been starving to death.... again... BEFORE the sanctions were implemented.
> 
> During that time, the government has been laundering money out of the country.
> 
> Obama signed sanctions against the Venezuelan government, for that very reason, and because they used violence against protestors.
> He did this in 2014.  The State Department under John Kerry, imposed travel bans on the government on Venezuela.  Obama signed an executive order imposing restrictions on Venezuela, in 2015.
> 
> Please explain, were all these people equal to Trump?    Want me to look up what Democrats voted for the sanctions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama´s sanctions ain´t justified but now there is Trump and it got way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then you are too ignorant to talk to on this topic.   They were most certainly justified.   Basically, you are staying you openly support dictators abusing and harming their people.   Well then you are just a terrible evil person, and I don't care what you think about this topic anymore.
> 
> Have a good one.
Click to expand...

You openly support world dictator Trump. Maduro is a person of freedom. Your lies cannot fool me.


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> True. I wondered you did not want to report me to Homeland Security or whatever for exercising free speech like others do.



That howling in the ascii wilderness constitutes _exercising_ the 1st is my *LOL* of the morning Blei...



Bleipriester said:


> Nonetheless, this can´t go on. This is not a game.



Do tell? So what does one call false flags, labels and news foisted by vultures cloaked in the guise of salvation...?



Andylusion said:


> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.



Gee that _sounds_ familiar, wonder where they got _that _idea?


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.
> 
> You sir, are an ignorant fool.
> 
> If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t believe you.
> 
> "As can be seen from the table, as of September 2010, Venezuelan state TV channels had just a 5.4 percent audience share.  Of the other 94.6 percent of the audience, 61.4 percent were watching privately owned television channels, and 33.1 percent were watching paid TV."
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/5860
Click to expand...


Nothing you posted, contradicted what I said.   I said they shut down unfavorable news channels.   Using basic 5th grade logic.... channels that were favorable, were left alone.   And private channels, doesn't mean news channels, anymore than the food network is a news outlet for politics.

Look, this was widely covered at the time.   The shutting down of anti-Chavez channels across Venezuela, was widely covered.   I am going to spend the rest of the night, recapping the last 20 years of Venezuela, because some idiot on a forum has tons of opinions, zero actual knowledge, and refuses to educate himself.

I'm not your mother.  I'm not spoon feeding you.  Either learn about the topic, or expect to get ridiculed a ton, and rightly so.  Everyone on this thread that is insulting you non-stop... is completely justified in doing so... because you are in fact an ignorant fool.    Grow up... and start learning about a topic, before mouth off about it.


----------



## Andylusion

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. I wondered you did not want to report me to Homeland Security or whatever for exercising free speech like others do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That howling in the ascii wilderness constitutes _exercising_ the 1st is my *LOL* of the morning Blei...
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, this can´t go on. This is not a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell? So what does one call false flags, labels and news foisted by vultures cloaked in the guise of salvation...?
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee that _sounds_ familiar, wonder where they got _that _idea?
Click to expand...


Your response doesn't fit at all with the facts.   So.... moving on.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> American imperialism can be just as oppressive _economically_ ,as any _regime._
> 
> That is the_ dark _side of capitalism , the_ free_ market,  where the big dogs _win_ while the little dogs _whine _that they change the _rules_ to do so
> 
> But then, this rock has _never_ seen,nor even _will _see a meritocracy.
> 
> Before us it was the English, the Spanish, the Dutch, etc etc.....globalists/globalization is _nothing_ new
> 
> 
> The 10 Greatest Empires In The History Of The World
> 
> ~S~
> 
> 
> 
> No proper argument for the land of the free and the free global trade that they protect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> People having been starving to death.... again... BEFORE the sanctions were implemented.
> 
> During that time, the government has been laundering money out of the country.
> 
> Obama signed sanctions against the Venezuelan government, for that very reason, and because they used violence against protestors.
> He did this in 2014.  The State Department under John Kerry, imposed travel bans on the government on Venezuela.  Obama signed an executive order imposing restrictions on Venezuela, in 2015.
> 
> Please explain, were all these people equal to Trump?    Want me to look up what Democrats voted for the sanctions?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Obama´s sanctions ain´t justified but now there is Trump and it got way worse.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, then you are too ignorant to talk to on this topic.   They were most certainly justified.   Basically, you are staying you openly support dictators abusing and harming their people.   Well then you are just a terrible evil person, and I don't care what you think about this topic anymore.
> 
> Have a good one.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You openly support world dictator Trump. Maduro is a person of freedom. Your lies cannot fool me.
Click to expand...


You are an ignorant fool.  A Puppet of Putin.  Grow up.


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> True. I wondered you did not want to report me to Homeland Security or whatever for exercising free speech like others do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That howling in the ascii wilderness constitutes _exercising_ the 1st is my *LOL* of the morning Blei...
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonetheless, this can´t go on. This is not a game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do tell? So what does one call false flags, labels and news foisted by vultures cloaked in the guise of salvation...?
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is clear evidence that the government in Venezuela has been massively siphoning off money from their government run oil company, and off shoring that money in foreign bank accounts, while the country has been imploding for the past almost 2 decades now.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Gee that _sounds_ familiar, wonder where they got _that _idea?
Click to expand...

Talking, writing, the law makes no difference.


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.
> 
> You sir, are an ignorant fool.
> 
> If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t believe you.
> 
> "As can be seen from the table, as of September 2010, Venezuelan state TV channels had just a 5.4 percent audience share.  Of the other 94.6 percent of the audience, 61.4 percent were watching privately owned television channels, and 33.1 percent were watching paid TV."
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/5860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted, contradicted what I said.   I said they shut down unfavorable news channels.   Using basic 5th grade logic.... channels that were favorable, were left alone.   And private channels, doesn't mean news channels, anymore than the food network is a news outlet for politics.
> 
> Look, this was widely covered at the time.   The shutting down of anti-Chavez channels across Venezuela, was widely covered.   I am going to spend the rest of the night, recapping the last 20 years of Venezuela, because some idiot on a forum has tons of opinions, zero actual knowledge, and refuses to educate himself.
> 
> I'm not your mother.  I'm not spoon feeding you.  Either learn about the topic, or expect to get ridiculed a ton, and rightly so.  Everyone on this thread that is insulting you non-stop... is completely justified in doing so... because you are in fact an ignorant fool.    Grow up... and start learning about a topic, before mouth off about it.
Click to expand...

Good back-pedaling. Venezuela shut down CNN Spanish for a while for their lies.


----------



## Andylusion

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> 
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.
> 
> You sir, are an ignorant fool.
> 
> If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t believe you.
> 
> "As can be seen from the table, as of September 2010, Venezuelan state TV channels had just a 5.4 percent audience share.  Of the other 94.6 percent of the audience, 61.4 percent were watching privately owned television channels, and 33.1 percent were watching paid TV."
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/5860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted, contradicted what I said.   I said they shut down unfavorable news channels.   Using basic 5th grade logic.... channels that were favorable, were left alone.   And private channels, doesn't mean news channels, anymore than the food network is a news outlet for politics.
> 
> Look, this was widely covered at the time.   The shutting down of anti-Chavez channels across Venezuela, was widely covered.   I am going to spend the rest of the night, recapping the last 20 years of Venezuela, because some idiot on a forum has tons of opinions, zero actual knowledge, and refuses to educate himself.
> 
> I'm not your mother.  I'm not spoon feeding you.  Either learn about the topic, or expect to get ridiculed a ton, and rightly so.  Everyone on this thread that is insulting you non-stop... is completely justified in doing so... because you are in fact an ignorant fool.    Grow up... and start learning about a topic, before mouth off about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good back-pedaling. Venezuela shut down CNN Spanish for a while for their lies.
Click to expand...


No, fail.    You clearly don't know anything about the topic.  Thanks for stopping by, but I'm not your mommy.  No spoon feeding.  Learn about the topic, and we'll have a rational discussion about it, from a position of knowledge.  Otherwise, I'm just going to keep calling you out for being the ignorant person you are.

If you want to call it "back-pedaling" because a small mind needs to try and save face... feel free.   Whatever floats your tiny little boat.


----------



## Bleipriester

Andylusion said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh bull.  You are so ignorant.   I watched video where protesters were shot at by Chavistas.  I saw a late-20s women was shot and killed on the street for holding a sign against the government.   I saw where Anti-Chavez TV news reporters were attacked after Chavez openly incited violence against them.   I read where broadcasting licenses were denied to un-favorable networks, and they were forced to close.   I saw military personnel shooting people who were simply starving for food.   I saw it..... with my eyes. Idiot.
> 
> You sir, are an ignorant fool.
> 
> If you are this stupid, and stuck in your Putin Puppet talking points... then you are not qualified to be on your own thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don´t believe you.
> 
> "As can be seen from the table, as of September 2010, Venezuelan state TV channels had just a 5.4 percent audience share.  Of the other 94.6 percent of the audience, 61.4 percent were watching privately owned television channels, and 33.1 percent were watching paid TV."
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/analysis/5860
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nothing you posted, contradicted what I said.   I said they shut down unfavorable news channels.   Using basic 5th grade logic.... channels that were favorable, were left alone.   And private channels, doesn't mean news channels, anymore than the food network is a news outlet for politics.
> 
> Look, this was widely covered at the time.   The shutting down of anti-Chavez channels across Venezuela, was widely covered.   I am going to spend the rest of the night, recapping the last 20 years of Venezuela, because some idiot on a forum has tons of opinions, zero actual knowledge, and refuses to educate himself.
> 
> I'm not your mother.  I'm not spoon feeding you.  Either learn about the topic, or expect to get ridiculed a ton, and rightly so.  Everyone on this thread that is insulting you non-stop... is completely justified in doing so... because you are in fact an ignorant fool.    Grow up... and start learning about a topic, before mouth off about it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good back-pedaling. Venezuela shut down CNN Spanish for a while for their lies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, fail.    You clearly don't know anything about the topic.  Thanks for stopping by, but I'm not your mommy.  No spoon feeding.  Learn about the topic, and we'll have a rational discussion about it, from a position of knowledge.  Otherwise, I'm just going to keep calling you out for being the ignorant person you are.
> 
> If you want to call it "back-pedaling" because a small mind needs to try and save face... feel free.   Whatever floats your tiny little boat.
Click to expand...

What you call knowledge is just Washington´s agitation. You can keep your spoon for yourself, indeed.


----------



## sparky

Bleipriester said:


> Talking, writing, the law makes no difference.







~S~


----------



## Bleipriester

sparky said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Talking, writing, the law makes no difference.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~S~
Click to expand...

You still have free speech, do you?


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Bleipriester said:


> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _errumhh...._
> 
> Most Venezuelans Want Maduro Out, but Oppose Military Intervention - WOLA
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro´s socialist PSUV celebrates unexpected landslide in regional elections
Click to expand...


thats right they voted it in ...YEA for democratic socialism 
and the bolivarian missions failed miserably 
30 wonderful well thought out socialist government programs 
and that was only the beginning


----------



## justoffal

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446



You sure that wasn't 40,000 brain cells?

Jo


----------



## Bleipriester

Deplorable Yankee said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _errumhh...._
> 
> Most Venezuelans Want Maduro Out, but Oppose Military Intervention - WOLA
> 
> ~S~
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maduro´s socialist PSUV celebrates unexpected landslide in regional elections
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thats right they voted it in ...YEA for democratic socialism
> and the bolivarian missions failed miserably
> 30 wonderful well thought out socialist government programs
> and that was only the beginning
Click to expand...

Those programs began 1998.


----------



## justoffal

Bleipriester said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
Click to expand...


Here's a point for ya dipwit. People get the government that choose. Time to make better choices.

Jo


----------



## fncceo

Bleipriester said:


> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought you might not be an insane liberal with tds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got TUS: Trump Uncritical Syndrome. He can do anything.
Click to expand...


I especially like the fact he can fly around the earth faster than light and turn back time to save Lois Lane.


----------



## Aponi

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


Your a moron the Venezuelan goverment is killing its people you dumb ass


----------



## Votto

Bleipriester said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
Click to expand...


Venezuela is an oil rich country.

They should not be bothered with any US sanctions.

Dolt.

Why is it that all Marxists try to convince us how great their system is and then in the next breath admit their dependency on capitalism?

They are plum crazy, that's why.


----------



## Bleipriester

fncceo said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miketx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just when I thought you might not be an insane liberal with tds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You got TUS: Trump Uncritical Syndrome. He can do anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I especially like the fact he can fly around the earth faster than light and turn back time to save Lois Lane.
Click to expand...

He looks slightly different from outside the US...


----------



## Bleipriester

Votto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuela is an oil rich country.
> 
> They should not be bothered with any US sanctions.
> 
> Dolt.
> 
> Why is it that all Marxists try to convince us how great their system is and then in the next breath admit their dependency on capitalism?
> 
> They are plum crazy, that's why.
Click to expand...

They don´t have Marxism and capitalism (controlled capitalism) is normal in Venezuela.


----------



## Bleipriester

Aponi said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your a moron the Venezuelan goverment is killing its people you dumb ass
Click to expand...

The usual nonsense.


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
Click to expand...


The sanctions started months ago. Venezuela has been in a crisis for years thanks to the incompetent socialists.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions started months ago. Venezuela has been in a crisis for years thanks to the incompetent socialists.
Click to expand...

- Oilprice
- Economic boycott by "opposition"
- Sanctions (started 2015)


----------



## Toro

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
Click to expand...


lol

No


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
Click to expand...


*"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."

"Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*

US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions started months ago. Venezuela has been in a crisis for years thanks to the incompetent socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Oilprice
> - Economic boycott by "opposition"
> - Sanctions (started 2015)
Click to expand...


lol

Dude, I don’t know what retarded source you’re getting this shit from, but up until recently, those sanctions were against individuals and asset transfers from those associated with the regime. Perhaps those far left sites you read haven’t informed you that there has been massive corruption and looting by those in and close to the regime.  Your VZ heroes are as corrupt as shit.

The only sanctions that matter are against PdVSA. They are the lifeblood of the regime, and they were imposed recently.

Here are the list of sanctions. Anyone thinking these are the reasons why VZ is collapsing is a clueless moron.

https://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/IF10715.pdf


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The sanctions started months ago. Venezuela has been in a crisis for years thanks to the incompetent socialists.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> - Oilprice
> - Economic boycott by "opposition"
> - Sanctions (started 2015)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> Dude, I don’t know what retarded source you’re getting this shit from, but up until recently, those sanctions were against individuals and asset transfers from those associated with the regime. Perhaps those far left sites you read haven’t informed you that there has been massive corruption and looting by those in and close to the regime.  Your VZ heroes are as corrupt as shit.
> 
> The only sanctions that matter are against PdVSA. They are the lifeblood of the regime, and they were imposed recently.
> 
> Here are the list of sanctions. Anyone thinking these are the reasons why VZ is collapsing is a clueless moron.
> 
> https://fas.org/sgp/crs/row/IF10715.pdf
Click to expand...

Oilprice:
Artificial Oil glut created by US allies

Economic boycott:
Created by US controlled "opposition"

Sanctions:
Created by US

U.S. refiners scramble as White House eyes Venezuela sanctions - Reuters


----------



## Toro

Dude, when the credit markets were cut off 20 months ago, there already were shortages and high inflation.  GDP was already down by a quarter. When the sanctions were placed against PdVSA, oil production was already down by 60% from its peak.  PdVSA bonds were already trading at junk status. Chavez needed oil to be above $120 for his government to break even. 

I’ve been following this slow-motion train wreck for a decade.  We own the bonds of PdVSA.  I’m not some clueless kid reading garbage on the Internet and posting ignorant claptrap with avatars of grossly incompetent dictators.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Dude, when the credit markets were cut off 20 months ago, there already were shortages and high inflation.  GDP was already down by a quarter. When the sanctions were placed against PdVSA, oil production was already down by 60% from its peak.  PdVSA bonds were already trading at junk status. Chavez needed oil to be above $120 for his government to break even.
> 
> I’ve been following this slow-motion train wreck for a decade.  We own the bonds of PdVSA.  I’m not some clueless kid reading garbage on the Internet and posting ignorant claptrap with avatars of grossly incompetent dictators.


You believe whatever your Trump says even though you are a Trump opposer.

Cómo se frenó la hiperinflación en Venezuela (y por qué no es tan buena noticia como parece)


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
Click to expand...

Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother..... 

That's a good Putin's bitch.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
Click to expand...

Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....


----------



## Votto

Bleipriester said:


> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuela is an oil rich country.
> 
> They should not be bothered with any US sanctions.
> 
> Dolt.
> 
> Why is it that all Marxists try to convince us how great their system is and then in the next breath admit their dependency on capitalism?
> 
> They are plum crazy, that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t have Marxism and capitalism (controlled capitalism) is normal in Venezuela.
Click to expand...


Controlled capitalism?   LOL.

Destroying such a vibrant oil industry I think would be difficult.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, when the credit markets were cut off 20 months ago, there already were shortages and high inflation.  GDP was already down by a quarter. When the sanctions were placed against PdVSA, oil production was already down by 60% from its peak.  PdVSA bonds were already trading at junk status. Chavez needed oil to be above $120 for his government to break even.
> 
> I’ve been following this slow-motion train wreck for a decade.  We own the bonds of PdVSA.  I’m not some clueless kid reading garbage on the Internet and posting ignorant claptrap with avatars of grossly incompetent dictators.
> 
> 
> 
> You believe whatever your Trump says even though you are a Trump opposer.
> 
> Cómo se frenó la hiperinflación en Venezuela (y por qué no es tan buena noticia como parece)
Click to expand...

Dude, the fact that you're soooo transparent is hysterically funny........


----------



## Toro

And I thought Germany had a good education system.

Guess I was wrong!


----------



## gipper

Toro said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Economic sanctions are an act of war, and should never be imposed by the criminals in the Imperial Capital.
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
Click to expand...

LOL

YES


----------



## gipper

Bleipriester said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You skipped your meds this mornin', didn'tcha..........
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
Click to expand...

dimwitted Americans don’t know this. They don’t know the impact of sanctions on the people.  They don’t know the harm they cause. They don’t know they do nothing to the leaders of these countries. They harm the most vulnerable.  

That’s dimwitted Americans for you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
Click to expand...

That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
Click to expand...

That´s all just your own terminology.


----------



## Bleipriester

Votto said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Votto said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Asshole: United States–Venezuela relations - Wikipedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no point. Sanctions and economic war ain´t equal. But we know there is deep state and they know already what they will do in the future. Trump, Obama, Clinton, there´s no difference.
> 
> You remember Trump inciting against the German-Russian Northstream Pipelines? Read here:
> Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Venezuela is an oil rich country.
> 
> They should not be bothered with any US sanctions.
> 
> Dolt.
> 
> Why is it that all Marxists try to convince us how great their system is and then in the next breath admit their dependency on capitalism?
> 
> They are plum crazy, that's why.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don´t have Marxism and capitalism (controlled capitalism) is normal in Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Controlled capitalism?   LOL.
> 
> Destroying such a vibrant oil industry I think would be difficult.
Click to expand...

I guess measure the oil industry by their output during Chavez. How does it matter, when only a tiny share of the revenues went to the state treasury? The revenues got more, in fact.


----------



## harmonica

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


you would be a perfect journalist for the MSM--spewing crap and lies


----------



## Bleipriester

gipper said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how warmongers think logical thinking is crazy. War making is logical to the warmonger.
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> dimwitted Americans don’t know this. They don’t know the impact of sanctions on the people.  They don’t know the harm they cause. They don’t know they do nothing to the leaders of these countries. They harm the most vulnerable.
> 
> That’s dimwitted Americans for you.
Click to expand...

Yeah, sometimes they even let them in power after a physical war.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Warmonger......
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
Click to expand...

No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
Click to expand...

Now that was a pathetic deflection even for you.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are economic sanctions an act of war?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
Click to expand...

No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.


----------



## longknife

Bleipriester said:


> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
Click to expand...


*Do you really hate President Trump so much that you buy into this total pile of crap?*


----------



## Toro

Bleipriester said:


> I guess measure the oil industry by their output during Chavez. How does it matter, when only a tiny share of the revenues went to the state treasury? The revenues got more, in fact.



It matters because most of the VZ Treasury receipts come from oil, directly or indirectly.

Of course, many of Chavez/Maduro's backers skimmed billions off oil.  But I'm betting you don't know that.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> No
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
Click to expand...

Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.


----------



## Toro

Ringel05 said:


> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.



So that's at least two countries he doesn't understand.


----------



## Bleipriester

longknife said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Do you really hate President Trump so much that you buy into this total pile of crap?*
Click to expand...

Phrump, Ubumu, I couldn´t give a shit.

They would treat us the same, like they now do with our pipelines.
Obama regime already built the assets to transfer US natural gas to Europe

You´re an idiot if you think I could talk in favor of this clowns. I was not against his "car tariffs" but that blackmailing with sanctions is an absolute no go, there is no room for any relationship based on this shit.


----------



## Bleipriester

Toro said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess measure the oil industry by their output during Chavez. How does it matter, when only a tiny share of the revenues went to the state treasury? The revenues got more, in fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It matters because most of the VZ Treasury receipts come from oil, directly or indirectly.
> 
> Of course, many of Chavez/Maduro's backers skimmed billions off oil.  But I'm betting you don't know that.
Click to expand...

We can here see the development of the economy.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
Click to expand...



So you are just another stupid kid?

Newsflash We are the UN..


.


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> 
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
Click to expand...

Their voters don´t live Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Venezuela, Iran ect.


----------



## Bleipriester

bear513 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just another stupid kid?
> 
> Newsflash We are the UN..
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

It´s obsolete. Trump will leave the UN or his successor. Then funding is gone.


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their voters don´t live Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Venezuela, Iran ect.
Click to expand...

What does that have to do with our media and political system that looks first to individual/party ideology and personal political gain then, if at all to the welfare of the USA in general?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just another stupid kid?
> 
> Newsflash We are the UN..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s obsolete. Trump will leave the UN or his successor. Then funding is gone.
Click to expand...

Then I guess Germany better step up eh?


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their voters don´t live Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Venezuela, Iran ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with our media and political system that looks first to individual/party ideology and personal political gain then, if at all to the welfare of the USA in general?
Click to expand...

You must smoke the wrong weed. Is it in politics, in current events? No, there is why there should be war...


----------



## Bleipriester

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> 
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just another stupid kid?
> 
> Newsflash We are the UN..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s obsolete. Trump will leave the UN or his successor. Then funding is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess Germany better step up eh?
Click to expand...

Why Phrump not step down? Any clown´s show is over some day. He can only make it worse.
Yeah, where is public spending, infrastructure, ect? Where is debt reduction?


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Their voters don´t live Syria, Iraq, Yemen, Venezuela, Iran ect.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What does that have to do with our media and political system that looks first to individual/party ideology and personal political gain then, if at all to the welfare of the USA in general?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You must smoke the wrong weed. Is it in politics, in current events? No, there is why there should be war...
Click to expand...

Talk about smoking something.....  Lay off the meth........


----------



## Ringel05

Bleipriester said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like us you have no use for The Hague unless it suits your purpose.  Now that's funnier than hell.....
> 
> 
> 
> That´s all just your own terminology.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So you are just another stupid kid?
> 
> Newsflash We are the UN..
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It´s obsolete. Trump will leave the UN or his successor. Then funding is gone.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then I guess Germany better step up eh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why Phrump not step down? Any clown´s show is over some day. He can only make it worse.
> Yeah, where is public spending, infrastructure, ect? Where is debt reduction?
Click to expand...

Now you're off on a weird tangent that has nothing to do with any of this......  Like I said, lay off the meth......


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> *"The first UN rapporteur to visit Venezuela for 21 years has told The Independent the US sanctions on the country are illegal and could amount to “crimes against humanity” under international law."
> 
> "Modern-day economic sanctions and blockades are comparable with medieval sieges of towns"*
> 
> US sanctions are killing Venezuelans, says former UN rapporteur
> 
> 
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
Click to expand...

Dupe. You must demonize other Americans to justify your stupid beliefs.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Bleipriester said:


> Andylusion said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pete7469 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is FDR Responsible for the 20 million people Stalin killed?
> 
> Idiot...
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Stopp bullshitting and explain how Maduro imposed US sanctions on Venezuela.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Chavez brought them MARXISM.
> 
> That's the problem.
> 
> Maduro corrupting the elections, and the Venezuelan Gov't stealing the infrastructure US companies built them for their oil industry is why they deserve to be sanctioned.
> 
> We should be dropping crates of rifles and ammunition to the people.
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nonsense. You want regime change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, the people of Venezuela want regime change.   Everyone who isn't a dictator, wants regime change.
> 
> You know who does not support regime change in Venezuela?
> 
> Venezuela enlists 50 countries at UN to show support
> 
> Iran.... Cuba... Russia... North Korea... Syria... Bolivia....
> 
> AND LEFT WING SCUM SUCKING DEMOCRATS in the US.
> 
> When every cruel dictator on the planet, is on the same side of the argument as you.... maybe you need to reconsider your entire life.
> 
> Regardless of your stance as a puppet of Putin......  The shortages, and power outages, that have destroyed Venezuela, started before Trump was in office.  Yes, it's gotten worse since then, no doubt.  But it started before he was in office.
> 
> So the time-line doesn't match your Putin Puppet talking points.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Venezuelans want Maduro. There is no regime. They have free speech, assembly, elections and there is no censorship.
Click to expand...


*The Venezuelans want Maduro.*

Obviously, that's why more than a million already fled to Colombia. DURR


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it fits the Russian's propaganda you post it, and just like the US if it didn't you wouldn't even bother.....
> 
> That's a good Putin's bitch.
> 
> 
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dupe. You must demonize other Americans to justify your stupid beliefs.
Click to expand...

Oh the irony!!!!!  

You should quit now before you stuff both hands in your mouth, I'm sure with both feet already in there it would be a tight squeeze......


----------



## Dick Foster

Bleipriester said:


> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> https://venezuelanalysis.com/news/14446


You are the poster child for shitforbrains.


----------



## gipper

Ringel05 said:


> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> That´s bull crap and you know it. The Russian Troll Microsoft Shill shit ect.
> That´s just what a UN guys says. If you don´t like it, write Trump a letter or go to the White House. Oh, I forgot, people cannot go to the President anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dupe. You must demonize other Americans to justify your stupid beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the irony!!!!!
> 
> You should quit now before you stuff both hands in your mouth, I'm sure with both feet already in there it would be a tight squeeze......
Click to expand...

Troll. Why do bother? You post nonsense.


----------



## Dick Foster

Bleipriester said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> Report: US Sanctions Have Cost 40,000 Venezuelan Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
Click to expand...

And you should go to hell along with the rest of the commie assholes on earth.


----------



## gipper

Dick Foster said:


> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> Report: US Sanctions Have Cost 40,000 Venezuelan Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should go to hell along with the rest of the commie assholes on earth.
Click to expand...

Anyone who disagrees with the criminal Stateis is a commie. Is that right?


----------



## Dick Foster

gipper said:


> Dick Foster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a crime against humanity.
> 
> "Caracas, April 25, 2019 (venezuelanalysis.com) – The Washington DC-based Center for Economic Policy Research (CEPR) published a report Thursday on the effects of US sanctions against Venezuela.
> 
> The 27-page paper was authored by economists Mark Weisbrot and Jeffrey Sachs, who determined that sanctions have “inflicted very serious harm to human life” in Venezuela.
> 
> “The sanctions are depriving Venezuelans of lifesaving medicines, medical equipment, food, and other essential imports,” Weisbrot, Co-Director of CEPR, said in a press release. For his part, Sachs added, “American sanctions are deliberately aiming to wreck Venezuela’s economy and thereby lead to regime change.”
> 
> Weisbrot and Sachs pointed out in the report that sanctions “would fit the definition of collective punishment of the civilian population as described in both the Geneva and Hague international conventions, to which the US is a signatory.”"
> Report: US Sanctions Have Cost 40,000 Venezuelan Lives
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So no sanctions would equal less people dying? would less prisons equal less crime?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Your sanctions are the crimes. They are not endorsed by the UN. You have no right to do this. Phrump should go to The Hague.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And you should go to hell along with the rest of the commie assholes on earth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Anyone who disagrees with the criminal Stateis is a commie. Is that right?
Click to expand...

Well he sure as hell is.


----------



## Ringel05

gipper said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bleipriester said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No it's not bull crap and you know it and I don't care what one or a dozen UN guy(s) say without knowing their personal/political motivations.  Besides if what you and he claim is true don't you think the American anti-Trump media would be screaming it from the roof tops?  What do we hear?  Crickets........
> 
> 
> 
> No, Trump can bomb any country, make rebelz anywhere, sanction anywhere. I have only one example for a Democrat speaking against war in Venezuela. All mainstream medias spread the same propaganda shit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Then you don't understand the American media or our politicians, many would prefer to destroy the country to get rid of Trump.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dupe. You must demonize other Americans to justify your stupid beliefs.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh the irony!!!!!
> 
> You should quit now before you stuff both hands in your mouth, I'm sure with both feet already in there it would be a tight squeeze......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Troll. Why do bother? You post nonsense.
Click to expand...

Self definition is a good step forwards.  I'm proud of you.


----------

